# How can my Husband adopt my son?



## OrlandoBelle

My Husband and I have been married for 2 years this June and have a baby together. I also have an 9 yr old son from a previous relationship. He has never met his father, and looks up to my husband as his Dad (although he doesn't call him Dad).

The other day my DS said something which really upset me. He said "Mum, technically i'm not part of this family because you, B and D all have the same surname but mine is different" This broke my heart. 

We have looked into my Husband adopting him on several occassions in the past but keep coming back with different conclusions on how to go about it. One website we found said we would have to pay £500, and another website said that the courts do not let an adoption happen "just for the child to have the same surname when another parent marries" (or in so many words).

I just wondered if anyone on here has taken this path and could give me some advice? 
__________________


----------



## Eternal

firstly your ex would have to agree, is that likely? if it is i would go speak to a CAB or access free legal advice, its going to cost i should imagine. Good luck


----------

